# Hot WNBA players



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Since this turned out to be an interesting subject I thought we shold have a special thread for it, instead of using up a thread for serious WNBA discussion.

Check this link out
http://www.playboy.com/sports/features/wnba2/results.html


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I will start us off










:laugh: Wouldn't it suck to look like that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*WNBA*

I can't believe that Eva Nemcova got any votes! You'd have to be a real perv to think that she's hot.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

She is hideous. I like Allison Feaster too


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Becky Hammonds!!! :yes:


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Jackie Stiles


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

where da funk is Sue Bird?

she plays the 1 spot fa' sho'...

peace

(old post i see)


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

SUE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Sue Bird:yes:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Allison Feaster FO SHO!!!!!!!! And Sue Bird is pretty hot


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel (Aug 10, 2002)

I like Jackie Stiles, her kinda trailor trash looks turn me on idk why but they do


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

sue bird and sheryl swoopes


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

Sue Bird baby!!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

It is Sue Bird, end of story.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

who wouldnt pick sue bird?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

She doesn't play in the WNBA (yet  )

He plays in Spain. 18 years old


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*???*

CYNTHIA COOPER,JANETH ARCAIN,AND REBECCA LOBO!


----------



## jced_tramonte (May 4, 2003)

*Sue*

Sue Who else??? :yes:


----------



## BeckyFan25 (May 25, 2003)

Becky Hammon is the hottest player in the WNBA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd say Sue Bird, but come on guys, put some pics up!


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> She doesn't play in the WNBA (yet  )
> 
> He plays in Spain. 18 years old


she looks like shes more like 12 then 18......:yes:


----------



## southpmpo (May 27, 2003)

Stacey Dales, Kaite Christensen & Nicky McCray


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> I'd say Sue Bird, but come on guys, put some pics up!



Sue Bird Pics


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

*Any support for (re)moving this thread?*

I find it degrading - put it on the NBA/men's side where they can leer and jerk off to their hearts (d*cks) content.


----------

